# Where can I get classic American diner mugs?



## kenriise (May 19, 2012)

I'd love to get some classic American diner mugs like these, but I can't find anywhere that'll ship to the UK.

Does anyone have any ideas? I want plain, classic and thick-walled. Thanks.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Like these:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Diner-Style-Mug.html


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Or these:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/diner-mug/p658


----------



## KateMartin (Nov 19, 2013)

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Like these:
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Diner-Style-Mug.html


you can get them on our website coffeecups.co.uk

follow this link

http://www.coffeecups.co.uk/products/speciality_mugs/range/Authentic_Diner_Mug/


----------

